# Uganda Opportunity



## Don Kistler (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been invited to go to Uganda in January 2013 to spend 2 weeks teaching and training pastors and church leaders. I'm told that the people over there are hungry and eager to be taught, but very few of them have any formal training whatsoever. I've been praying for years for an opportunity just like this.

I must raise the necessary funds to go, however, for myself and my wife. The amount needed is about $7,000. I've got pledges for about 25% of that amount so far.

If any of you folks on the Puritan Board would like to help out, please contact me at [email protected].

Thank you in advance.


----------

